# (débutant)Ereur de compilation amule !

## tutule

Je n'arrive pas a compiler Amule, c'est mon premier pas sous linux (serveur dédié!) et gentoo et ma premiere distribution je suis un peu perdu... J je sais qu'il existe un portage amule mais il n'integre pas amuleweb, et puis de toutes façon j'aimerais bien comprendre la compilation et là je suis completement perdu, si vous pouviez m'aidez  :Smile: .

 *Quote:*   

> BarShader.cpp:28:23: wx/gdicmn.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> 
> BarShader.cpp:29:19: wx/dc.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
> 
> BarShader.cpp: In member function `void CBarShader::Draw(wxDC*, int, int, bool)':
> ...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bonsoir et bienvenue. J'ai du mal à comprendre ton cas :

1) Pour tes premier pas sous GNU/Linux tu utilises Gentoo (mauvais choix).  :Shocked: 

2) Tu as un serveur dédié sur lequel tu veux installer un client P2P !  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

3) Tu ne veux pas installer ce logiciel via Portage !  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Je ne cherche pas à être agressif mais c'est quand même bizarre tout ça ! Reconsidère au moins le dernier point !

----------

## Untux

Salut tutule, moi c'est tutux !

Ton problème est probablement lié a une dépendance non installée... wxGTK au hasard ? Essaie 

```

emerge -pv wxGTK
```

 avant de re-lancer ta compilation amule.... ça devrait te permettre de trouver les prochains messages d'erreurs rapidement ;)

En tout cas, bonne chance :]

Ajout de dernière minute : J'abonde dans le sens de Magic-Banana. Tu as peut-être les yeux plus gros que le ventre ? Débuter sous Linux avec Gentoo c'est une bonne chose je trouve... mais faut prendre le temps d'apprivoiser la bête un minimum. Enfin, ce n'est que mon humble avis :]Last edited by Untux on Tue Jul 31, 2007 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tutule

Je veux bien installer par portage, cependant je voudrais faire fonctionné amuleweb et d'apres la faq il faudrait recompiler amule avec cette option ceux que ne permer pas l'emerge si?

Installer un logiciel p2p sur un serveur dédié c'est pour augmenter la disponnibilité des fichiers (vidéo WoW/CS principalement).

Apres pour gentoo, c'était la distribution préparé par OvH surtout =). Cependant je trouve le principe de l'emerge super sympas !

----------

Tutux: j'ai déjà emerge cette petite dépendance mais rien ni fait  :Sad: 

je viens en plus de reesayer toujours rien ! Ouin !

Kikoo tutux moi c'est tutule ! (www.tutule.fr copright !)

----------

## Magic Banana

 *tutule wrote:*   

> Je veux bien installer par portage, cependant je voudrais faire fonctionné amuleweb et d'apres la faq il faudrait recompiler amule avec cette option ceux que ne permer pas l'emerge si?

 

Au contraire, Portage, via la variable USE, permet de choisir d'activer ou de désactiver n'importe quelle option de compilation. Je suppose que, dans le cas présent, il faut que tu y ajoutes le mot clé "remote".

----------

## Untux

 *tutule wrote:*   

>  il faudrait recompiler amule avec cette option ceux que ne permer pas l'emerge si?

 Si, si... mais il faut te familiariser avec les outils Gentoo un petit peu. Tu trouveras de la doc ici et là, mais... bah, on t'a déjà fait la morale. À toi de voir hein ?! :p

----------

## Magic Banana

 *tutux wrote:*   

> Tu trouveras de la doc ici et là, mais... bah, on t'a déjà fait la morale. À toi de voir hein ?! :p

 

Tu cherches à le faire fuir là !  :Laughing:  Le devmanual est tout à fait facultatif selon moi. Quant à la documentation officielle, autant profiter du travail de traduction qui est fait.

----------

## Untux

 *Magic-Banana wrote:*   

> Tu cherches à le faire fuir là !  Le devmanual est tout à fait facultatif selon moi. Quant à la documentation officielle, autant profiter du travail de traduction qui est fait.

 

Moi ? Faire fuir un nouby ? Rien que d'y penser j'en chialerais, tiens ! Ceci dit, tu as bien raison de me blâmer pour les traducs. Le frenchy c'est plus chouette que l'english !

[Rajout de couche après-coup]Et je suis d'accord avec toi (pour tout sauf emacs !), le devmanual c'est pas adapté à son cas :] C'était juste pour lui mettre du plomb dans la tête... on fuit moins vite quand on est plombé ![/Rajout...]

----------

## tutule

Merci pour l'emerge mais personne ne peux m'expliquer d'ou viens cette ereur de compilation? (que je sache faire au moin xD).

----------

## kwenspc

 *tutule wrote:*   

> Merci pour l'emerge mais personne ne peux m'expliquer d'ou viens cette ereur de compilation? (que je sache faire au moin xD).

 

Une lib manquante. Si tu avais lus la doc gentoo tu saurais que portage gère les dépendances, donc emerge amule va t'installer toutes les dépendances nécéssaires au bon fonctionnement d'amule, donc tchao les problème de libs manquantes. 

Oublis ta compil à la mano et utilises emerge.

----------

## Temet

Est ce que par "serveur dédié", tu entends "serveur OVH"?

Si oui, sache que leur installation "bien à eux" pose énormément de problèmes ici...

----------

## titoucha

@tutule pour répondre à ta première question il doit te manquer x11-libs/wxGTK comme librairie.

Par contre je te conseille de suivre ce que @kwenspc ta suggérer.

----------

## kopp

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> @tutule pour répondre à ta première question il doit te manquer x11-libs/wxGTK comme librairie.
> 
> Par contre je te conseille de suivre ce que @kwenspc ta suggérer.

 

titoucha t'es à la ramasse toi, tutux a donné ça dans sa première réponse  :Smile:  sauf sit u as mis 8h pour écrire la réponse .... au quel cas tu n'as pas vu la réponse de tutux  :Wink: 

----------

## Untux

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> il doit te manquer x11-libs/wxGTK comme librairie.

 

J'ai un p'tit doute... je lui avais suggéré de faire un emerge -pv wxGTK et je me demande si il ne l'a pas pris au pied de la lettre 'p'. Donc tutule, au cas où... : l'option '-p' sert à simuler un emerge afin de faire un petit contrôle avant de lancer l'opération. Quand on est content avec la simulation, on passe aux choses sérieuses et on relance la commande SANS l'option '-p'.

Si, par hasard, mon petit doute se confirme, ça prouverait que :

a) Je suis nul comme pédagogue et que;

b) Tutule, tu ferais bien d'écouter nos recommandations et de RTFM ;)

<rajoutage type="rigolage">@Kopp : Merci de rendre à César ce qui appartient à César ! (Quand je parlais de mon humble avis... c'était pour déconner).</rajoutage>

----------

## titoucha

@kopp j'ai pas lu tout le fil et j'ai juste vu qu'il demandait d'où provenait l'erreur   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Bapt

Bon il est tout neuf, il faut lui donner quand même un peu d'explication. 

ta première ligne d'erreur te dit : 

```
BarShader.cpp:28:23: wx/gdicmn.h : Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type 
```

tu vois donc qui cherche un fichier du type wx/gdicmm.h et qu'il ne le trouve pas, avec un peu d'habitude tu sais que c'est lié avec wxWidgets (bibliothèque de développement C++ multiplateforme qui existe sous linux sous le nom de wxGTK) sans expérience tu met wx/gdicmm.h dans google et tu te rends rapidement compte que toutes les réponses tournent autour de wxWidgets => wxGTK sous linux. bref il te reste plus qu'à l'installer.

Sinon Gentoo est un excellent choix pour débuter sous linux si tu n'as pas peur de mettre les mains dans le camboui, de régulièrement ne rien comprendre (dans un premier temps) et surtout de te documenter et aller à la pêche aux informations, tu apprendras beaucoup de choses "tu n'auras pas le choix"  :Smile: .

Enfin lit bien les docs fournit par gentoo, elles sont nombreuses et te permettront rapidement d'être autonome et efficace sur ta gentoo.

dans ton cas tu fait une emerge -pv amule et tu te rends compte qu'il y a les use amuled debug gtk nls remote stats unicode

donc tu veux le démon amuled et la connextion remote (serveur web, une lecture du fichier ebuild te permet de te rendre compte que remote correspond bien au serveur web), nls pour l'avoir en français, etc.

Donc tu remplis tes use avec au moins : amuled nls remote 

Tu vires certainement gtk puisqu'il n'y aura vraisemblablement pas d'interface graphique, etc.

----------

## tutule

j'ai bien compris directement que c'était un probleme avec la librairie wxGTK, j'arrive un petit peu a lire et a me débrouiller avec la fonction recherche de google et j'avais déjà auparavant réalisé la commande d'emerge wxGTK et tanter de recompiler le tout sans aucun résultat, d'ou mon arrivée içi... 

Tutux j'ai bien exécuté ta commande (avec les bons arguments) dans un premier temps puis j'ai fais un emerge simple en virant les deux arguments. Voilà ceux que j'obtient avec : emerge -pv wxGTK

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3  -X -debug -doc +gnome -joystick -odbc +opengl -sdl -unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Apres celà j'ai tanter un emerge de wcGTK encore une fois, il s'est recompilé blabla, cependant toujours impossible de compiler aMule (qui est le but de la manipulation quand même !). Et je viens de voir que  tu suggere maintenant d'utiliser la commande emerge -v wxGTK et non emerge wxGTK sans argument, il se produit alors une chose etrange pour moi !

```
.... ~ # emerge -v wxGTK

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) wxGTK-2.6.3.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-wxGTK-2.6.3.3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wxGTK-2.6.3.3-slider_linesize.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wxGTK-2.6.3.3-dialog_focus.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wxGTK-2.6.3.3-wxrc_build_fix.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/wxGTK-2.6.3.3-wxrc_link_fix.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) wxPython-src-2.6.3.3.tar.bz2

 * To install GUI libraries, in addition to wxbase, use USE=X

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wxPython-src-2.6.3.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/wxGTK-2.6.3.3/work

/usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.6.3.3.ebuild: src_unpack aborted; exiting.
```

Merci de votre aide, cependant j'avais vite compris que le probleme était cette libraire que j'ai pourtant emerge plusieurs fois  :Sad: .

----------

## tutule

Je viens de trouver un petit peu d'aide du cotes du wiki d'amule, il semblerait que l'on doive absolument compiler wxGTK avec certaines options:

```
 Etape 1 : wxGTK

    * téléchargez wxGTK ->

          o wxGTK-2.6.3.tar.bz2

          o wxWidgets-2.6.3-Patch-2.tar.gz 

    * compilez wxGTK ->

          o tar -jxvf wxGTK-2.6.3.tar.bz2

          o tar -C wxGTK-2.6.3 -xzvf wxWidgets-2.6.3-Patch-2.tar.gz

          o cd wxGTK-2.6.3

          o [u][b]./configure --prefix=/usr --with-gtk --enable-unicode --disable-compat24 --enable-optimise && make [/b][/u]

    * en tant que root :

          o make install

          o ldconfig 
```

c'est la phrase que j'ai souligné comme vous avez du vous en rendre compte, une idée des arguments que je dois ajouter avec l'emerge?  :Smile: 

----------

## mardi_soir

```
 USE=" unicode unicode amuled remote nls -gtk" emerge -av amule

```

ca installera ton amule

----------

## tutule

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  USE=" unicode unicode amuled remote nls -gtk" emerge -av amule
> 
> ...

 

merci de ta précieuse aide grace a  toi mes ereurs de compilations resteront sur le térrain de l'inconue. Je me sens enrichi c'est dingue ;P

----------

## mardi_soir

serait ce ironique  ?

 USE=" unicode unicode amuled remote nls -gtk"   

ce sont les options que tu passe au configure de tes programmes s'il les acceptent 

je me corrige et attendu que tu as deja installé wxGTk dans le but de prevenir un eventuel problème ou usage bancal du fichier world 

cette ligne est mieux adaptée 

```
USE=" unicode unicode amuled remote nls -gtk" emerge  --oneshot x11-libs/wxGTK && USE=" unicode unicode amuled remote nls -gtk" emerge amule  
```

si wxGTK n'as pas été compilé avec les bonnes option ca corrigera le problème .. et sinon ca le reinstalle avec les bon parametre tu peux mettre  emerge -av  --oneshot  a la place de  emerge  --oneshot x11-libs/wxGTK   si tu veux controller et eventuellement sauter cette etape

----------

## boozo

'alute

juste une remarque mardi_soir : l'usage de la variable USE sous cette forme est volatil donc c'est faisable pour 'voir' les différences avec ou sans (tq emerge -pv ...) mais c'est /etc/portage/package.use qu'il faut utiliser afin que cela puissent être conservé au prochain upgrade (ou oneshot)   :Wink: 

ps: tu cites deux fois unicode

[@OP]: regarde quels sont tes useflags globaux déjà présents (emerge --info) et ajoute seulement ceux spécifiques pour amule et qui te manque pour les support que tu veux qu'il ait avec :

```
#echo "net-p2p/amule amuled remote -gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

<!-- ensuite tu emerge normalement amule (dont wxGTK n'est qu'une dépendance qui sera générée par portage) -->

#emerge -1v amule

```

Rem. là, l'exemple donné présuppose un support global unicode, nls, gtk et comme bapt a évoqué plus haut de te passer de ce support pour amule seulement, c'est ce que j'ai fait mais après à toi de voir si c'est bon ainsi   :Wink: 

----------

## mardi_soir

je souscris ! mais le caractere résolument ironique de la précedente replique de l'auteur du post ne m'a pas incité à faire d'effort .. honte sur moi 

j'utilise pourtant "massivement" le  trucmuche.use 

d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un  "addusepaquet.sh  paquet use1 use2 etc etc"  je susi preneur sinon je m'en ferai un tout seul NA 

(idem pour mask et keyword)

bozoo ... portage comprendra t'il qu'il faut (dans le doute ) ajouter l'unicode et les flags qu'il faut  a wxGTK  puisque celui ci et deja probablement emergé sans ?  pas sûr 

j'ai déjà eu des message elog me disant de recompiler certain paquet avec des use particulier .. donc portage ne gere pas necessairement cet aspect .. .. il doit plus précisement s'agir des ebuid en question mais du coup le problème se pose non ?

----------

## titoucha

Si wxGTK est installé correctement et qu'amule ne compile toujours pas cela doit être du au fait qu'amule cherche les librairies de wxGTK au mauvais endroit et tu dois pouvoir changer ça en lui indiquant où elles se trouvent via une option de la commande ./configure.

Edit: Je retire ce que j'ai dis amule compile parfaitement je viens de le faire en lui passant la ligne 

```
./configure --prefix=/usr --with-gtk --enable-unicode --disable-compat24 --enable-optimise
```

 ast tu vérifié que wxGTK était reconnu lors de la configuration, tu dois avoir ceci à la fin de la config 

```
**** General Libraries and Tools ****

  Should ccache support be enabled?                          no

  Libraries aMule will use to build:

                                       wxWidgets             2.6.3

                                       crypto++              embedded

                                       zlib                  1.2.3

```

si tu n'as pas ça sa sert à rien de faire un make, car tes libs ne sont pas vues.

PS: Essayes de supprimer complètement wxGTK et de le réinstaller, après je ne vois plus!

----------

## Temet

Mais je suis vraiment le seul à m'inquiéter de ça??

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Est ce que par "serveur dédié", tu entends "serveur OVH"?
> 
> Si oui, sache que leur installation "bien à eux" pose énormément de problèmes ici...

 Last edited by Temet on Thu Aug 02, 2007 7:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Une simple suggestion, à la place d'amule tu as Mldonkey qui va sur les mêmes réseaux, et qui bouffe moins de RAM. Après chacun ses choix, mais je préfère Mldonkey plutôt qu'aMule.

----------

## boozo

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a un  "addusepaquet.sh  paquet use1 use2 etc etc"  je susi preneur sinon je m'en ferai un tout seul NA (idem pour mask et keyword)

 

autres choses ?  :Wink: 

pour le second point j'ai fait le présupposé que le support des couches unicode était en global (là ou il devrait-être d'ailleurs) sinon en effet, je ne pense pas qu'il soit pris en compte pour les dependances dans le cas de figure que tu cites

@temet : nann t'inquiète ! on attend juste qu'il ait tout fini pour lui demander une sortie de emerge --info   :Mr. Green: 

et pour la question "législation"... je sens qu'on va encore entendre : "c'est seulement pour partager des iso de distibs opensources" (~cit.)

----------

## OuinPis

Bonjour les gentooises (ca fait longtemp que je ne suis pas passé par ici)

Je me permet de participé car j'ai lu plusieurs choses étonante:

- La première etant de vouloir installer amule sur un serveur dédié OVH, j'espère pour toi que ce n'est pas un kimsufi, car leur license d'utilisation stipule qu'il est interdit de faire du P2P sur ce genre de serveur. Et ceci fini par une fermeture pure et simple de ton serveur.

- La deuxième ce trouve la :

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3  -X -debug -doc +gnome -joystick -odbc +opengl -sdl -unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

wxGTK et amule sont surtout fait pour tourner en mode graphique alors pourquoi supprimer la variable X avec un beau "-X" ?

De plus il faut savoir que amuleweb (très bien supporté par portage) est juste une interface web qui te permet de contrôler amule a distance. donc amule doit être ouvert. Ce qui te demanderait de le lancer amule au traver d'un X11 forwarding et companie. 

Finalement, je ne comprend pas trop l'utilité de ta configuration.

A++

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Mais je suis vraiment le seul à m'inquiéter de ça??
> 
>  *Temet wrote:*   Est ce que par "serveur dédié", tu entends "serveur OVH"?
> 
> Si oui, sache que leur installation "bien à eux" pose énormément de problèmes ici... 

 

Moi je m'inquiète de sa variable USE (certes, c'est lié au serveur OVH) :

 *tutule wrote:*   

> Voilà ceux que j'obtient avec : emerge -pv wxGTK
> 
> ```
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> ...

 

Avoir en même temps -X et +gnome me parait assez curieux par exemple. J'ai déjà indiquer à tutule un lien vers la documentation officielle concernant la variable USE. Je doute qu'il l'ai lu...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tutule

Le contrat a changer =) on peut maintenant utiliser le P2P  :Smile: .

----------

## boozo

Navré de jouer les "rabat-joie" mais pourrais-tu reformater ton titre (section 3/3)  voire nous mette un (Résolu) à la fin si c'est bon depuis

stp merci   :Wink: 

----------

